# go round



## Jcharlie

In many places (for exemple theater, metro, supermarket) ist faster to go inside throught the entry. But sometimes people say to you. Entry is not permitted from this side. Please go around.

Täällä on pääsy kielletty. Sinun täytyy kierrellä(?)


----------



## sakvaka

Almost! _Sinun täytyy kiertää._ "Kierrellä" is the frequentative aspect and conveys the message that you should walk around in this area for some time.

A spoken instruction would indeed be: _Täällä on pääsy kielletty. Sinun täytyy kiertää._

A proper sign would read *Pääsy kielletty. Ole hyvä ja kierrä toiselle puolelle.* Or: *sisäänkäynti toisella puolella* ("l'ingresso (d?)all'altro lato"). Dozens of ways to say that.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"_Täällä on pääsy kielletty."

_Would you really say that, sakvaka? My ear refuses to accept it. _Tänne on pääsy kielletty_ would be idiomatic (Helsinki) Finnish. I would also prefer _sisäänkäynti toiselta puolelta.

_GOM


----------



## sakvaka

Absolutely not. In fact, I couldn't decide which word to use: _tästä_, _tänne_ or _täällä_. None of them sounds good in my opinion. But the current suggestions work well for people who speak before they think.


----------



## Jcharlie

Hi! Thank you very much for your answers. If somebody of you know italian language, could translate this phrase. 

1) Lo so che da qui non si può entrare, ma non mi va di fare tutto il giro. 
2) I know that from hier is not permitted to entry but I don't want make all the round (?)
3) Tiedän, että tänne on pääsy kielletty, mutta en pidä tehdä kaikken kierroksen


----------



## sakvaka

Ti propongo di dire qualcosa come _Tiedän, että tästä ei saa mennä, mutta minua ei huvita kiertää. _"Lo so che non si può passare (andare) di qua, però non mi va di fare il giro".

_Entrare_ non ha delle traduzioni a una parola: _mennä sisälle_, _mennä sisään_ ("andare dentro") ecc. Secondo me sembrerebbe inutile sottolineare la direzione in questa frase. 

Non "facciamo" spesso un giro. Noi "giriamo". _Huvittaa_ significa anche "divertire".


----------

